# A Nissan That Looks Like A Hummer?



## krueger (Nov 30, 2003)

I rented an SUV in Cabo San Lucas that looked like a version of the humvie --4dr, rag top with a small pickup bed. I asked the rental guy when i returned it
and he said that it was a nissan.

the receipt under vehicle description says: NISAN DAKAR 

does anybody know about this SUV?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Dakar? That reminds me of the Paris-Dakar rally...

Where is Cabo San Lucas located? Like what country?


----------



## krueger (Nov 30, 2003)

Mexico


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I've heard of it before seen a pic of one in the middle east i think don't know much else though


----------



## 200sxey (Nov 23, 2003)

What the .... That sounds pretty cool. I hope someone can dig up a picture of this.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

look like that? Google PWNS you..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Umm... Dryboy... that doesn't look like a 4 door ragtop with a small pickup bed....


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

it also looks like there is a Mitsubishi emblem on the grille. I might be wrong on that, but its what it looks like to me.


----------



## krueger (Nov 30, 2003)

*Nissan Hummer*

i have an excellent picture of this rig. once I can get hold of a scanner i shall post it.

& by the way f - the guy with the pic of the mitsubeeshe that is calling me an ignorant bigot?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I didnt call anybody an ignorant bigot, please dont say F- me... I just have to say thats what came up in google... it has a nissan emblem on the side of that thing, but your right.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey, Dryboy. I don't think Krueger realized that quote in your sig wasn't directed at him. 

And I think that is a Mitsu emblum... but I eagerly await a pic of this Nissan thing. Sounds... interesting.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no no i see the mitsu emblem, but look on the very center of the car, there is a nissan logo decal thingy... Iunno


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I saw that, and the shape looks Nissan-ish... but that text, even though it's blurred, doesn't seem to read as NISSAN... *shrugs*


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
for the record it isn't a nissan emblem. Its Gulf.
The truck is a mitsu Pajero. They sold it here as the 4 door montero. Not the same as the Montero sport.

Go here for your rally stuff:
http://www.nissan-dakar.com/EN/index.html

Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Go here for your rally stuff:
> http://www.nissan-dakar.com/EN/index.html
> 
> Seth


Hey, thats kinda cool... but wouldn't it qualify more as a Rally Truck? 

Pretty sweet, I'd drive one!

Found pic of a 97.








I personaly liked the 2003.


----------



## krueger (Nov 30, 2003)

*Nissan Dakar Hummer?*

I got the pic 

how do i post it on this site?


thanks


----------



## krueger (Nov 30, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

krueger said:


> I got the pic
> 
> how do i post it on this site?
> 
> ...



E-mail it to me.. i'll post it for ya! 

E-mail @hotmail.com, use my name sethticlees


----------

